# bind9 problems and security



## cliedo (Jan 19, 2009)

I am redoing my fbsd machine since from the last 2 months of complaining and doing stupid stuff. The security advisory notes to update the bind9 problems. what does the /path/to/patch  note
didnt help read the work around, it didnt work for me


----------



## danger@ (Jan 19, 2009)

it's the path to the patch/diff you have downloaded from the freebsd.org server.


----------

